# Kitten wanted



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone on here have any female kittens under 5 months old free to a good home in the Cardiff area? Or know of anyone who has? Thanks


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

No one should ever give a Kitten free to a good Home!!!
There has been a number of cases where that has happened recently and the poor Cat/Kitten has been used in Dog baiting.
I have just read this only yesterday. I don't know if it was on this pet forum here.
Unbelieveable how people can be so cruel but it is happening.

Sadly gone are the days where people just gave kittens away and they were all ok. We live in a cruel world now


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Agree with Jill wholeheartedly, free to good home is never a good thing because it very often attracts the wrong type of potential owner. 

Also, I see lots of adds now saying 'must be free to good home or cheap', if people can't afford the animal itself how on earth do they expect to be able to afford vet visits, food, etc etc? 

If you're looking for a kitten then I'd recommend you source one through your local rescue.


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

"Thanks" for your input. I've now got a kitten from a family and I WILL NOT be using it for dog baiting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that was quick, but most importantly WHERE ARE THE CUTE KITTEN PICS , I dont think Jill was trying to suggest you were a dog baiter but more that people shouldnt give kittens away as dog baiters do trawl free ad sites for bait animals.


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Tinks is sleeping in her bedroom and I don't want to startle her with my camera flash so will wait a few days for pics. I understand what they were saying,but I don't think they should tar everyone with the same brush. Nobody will love my little Georgie and tiny Tinks more than me :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Georgies Mum said:


> Tinks is sleeping in her bedroom and I don't want to startle her with my camera flash so will wait a few days for pics. I understand what they were saying,but I don't think they should tar everyone with the same brush. Nobody will love my little Georgie and tiny Tinks more than me :001_tt1:


Ok Im willing to be patient (ish) but you have to tell me more, so have you got two? (loving the names btw) what colours? long or short hair. You need to understand if I dont get my kitten fix on here I would be a crazy cat lady walking round the streets stealing kittens


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

*****gushing mummy alert*****

i have pics of my babies- fresh from today, in their new bed - go look, i'm so proud!!! lol 

thread titled 'christening the bed!' in cat gallery  x


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Georgie is shorthair tabby,mixed colours ginger brown black and white. Very cute. Tinks in black with white paws and a white chin and neck. Thanks. George was a boy til we took her to the vets teehee,then she became Georgina. And Tinks is short for Tinkerbell cuz I like Tinkerbell. Ok I will put pics on ASAP. Don't want you stealing kittens :w00t:


----------

